# Playing in Bb



## MeriTone Music (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi guys,

I realise playing in Bb is something lots of guitarists find difficult at first... but in jazz and several other styles it's very common to play in this key! 

Here's a simple static groove backing track in Bb for you to practice your Bb licks on! 

It's actually the main riff for a John Scofield track called Do Like Eddie...

Bb John Scofield Style Groove Backing Track

Bb minor pentatonic, blues scale, Bb mixolydian and Bb dorian all work nicely on this.... 

Happy jammin


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Aug 20, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance but iv never understood why people say other keys are difficult to play in. Care to explain?


----------



## Suho (Aug 21, 2013)

I think it's because on a standard-tuned guitar Bb and Eb are kind of awkward positions for the chords vs. the much easier to play E, A, etc.


----------



## JustMac (Aug 21, 2013)

guitarfreak1387 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but iv never understood why people say other keys are difficult to play in. Care to explain?


I agree, assuming you know the notes of the freboard, it's all very similar. I hear a lot of teachers say that about playing in other keys being difficult but I don't get it.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 21, 2013)

Actually, I prefer Flat Keys than Sharp Keys, well most jazz tunes are in Flat Keys, thanks to the woodwinds and the brass instruments. 

I even prefer Bb blues than F blues.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Aug 21, 2013)

Allow me to clear this up with a simple link about the simplicity of Bb...

in Bb 2.0 - a collaborative music/spoken word project


----------



## MeriTone Music (Aug 22, 2013)

JustMac said:


> I agree, assuming you know the notes of the freboard, it's all very similar. I hear a lot of teachers say that about playing in other keys being difficult but I don't get it.



I agree. Once you get to a certain level it's all the same.... but before then it can be a little tricky... many people just don't seem to practice their licks in Bb, Eb and Ab as much as say A, E and G....


----------



## Solodini (Aug 22, 2013)

As above. A lot of people often find it easier to think in sharps as it ascends with variations i.e. natural comes first, then the sharpened version follows, whereas some people struggle to come up with the note name and remember that it's the flat version. It think their brain probably finds it to be like 2 steps forward, one step back.

All keys should really be seen as equal in difficulty, in my opinion but learning by memorisation rather than the cycle of fifths probably hinders people, as well.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 22, 2013)

guitarfreak1387 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but iv never understood why people say other keys are difficult to play in. Care to explain?



Must play horns or keys...


----------



## SevenString (Aug 23, 2013)

When one is comfortable with various scalar modes and multiple inversions of chords/arpeggios anywhere on the neck, all keys become "equal" in terms of difficulty.

Here's a quick test: from memory and without "fishing", play a C#m7b5 in three different positions and shapes. If you can do this, it's probably a good indication that for you, there are no "odd" keys.


----------



## Reino Tulonen (Sep 5, 2013)

SevenString said:


> When one is comfortable with various scalar modes and multiple inversions of chords/arpeggios anywhere on the neck, all keys become "equal" in terms of difficulty.
> 
> Here's a quick test: from memory and without "fishing", play a C#m7b5 in three different positions and shapes. If you can do this, it's probably a good indication that for you, there are no "odd" keys.




Haha I don't have my guitar with me right now but I could think easily of 8 different ways to play C#m7b5 and 4 more ways with some effort. It's all about using different string groups like 1234 1235 2345 and 2346 and for each string group there are at least 4 different inversions for each chord tone.


----------



## Reino Tulonen (Sep 5, 2013)

One program that is awesome is Guitar Scales Method. It's got some weord shit in it too you can really learn your scales and arpeggios with it


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Sep 5, 2013)

I dont get why playing in any different key is so difficult on guitar. Its the same everywhere on the guitar. I always was like  when seeing people say its any different or difficult. Unless you got a shitty 50$ guitar where strings are 2 cm above the fretboard, then I can understand.


----------



## MeriTone Music (Oct 27, 2013)

SevenString said:


> When one is comfortable with various scalar modes and multiple inversions of chords/arpeggios anywhere on the neck, all keys become "equal" in terms of difficulty.
> 
> Here's a quick test: from memory and without "fishing", play a C#m7b5 in three different positions and shapes. If you can do this, it's probably a good indication that for you, there are no "odd" keys.




yeah, nice one 

It's def a case of when you've graduated above a certain level it's all the same.... but surely keys like E and E are simpler to navigate at first, because they're very symmetrical and in line with the dots/marks on your fretboard...


----------



## wespaul (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## MeriTone Music (Nov 5, 2013)

wespaul said:


>




ahaaahaaaaaaa totally awesome that


----------

